
End-To-end Encryption and Digital Signatures - James-
https://blog.mailfence.com/2016/07/25/end-to-end-encryption-and-digital-signatures/
======
James-
I saw various comments over secure and private email service providers
(protonmail, tutanota, ...) and though to share another service which I'm
using for almost an year now & I must admit that it indeed is a very reliable
service - both in terms of privacy and security. Also, I've always found their
support depart. highly robust and helpful (its literally like you call, and
they answer - and even put you directly on the line with their security team
if you have any specific security/privacy related question). Withal, the thing
which I appreciate the most is their transparency when it comes to their
service (you can find their threat model and warrant canary as well). My sort
of belief is - the more likewise services we've - the more it will contribute
in making end-to-end encryption mainstream.

